# IVORY SULCATA: Eggroll is bored!



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

I was having some problems with my telephoto...it no longer works in Manual...so I did some test shots on Eggroll. I cranked out about 30 pictures in 3 minutes...and no I'm not gonna post them all. But, you do get these...ENJOY!


----------



## mctlong (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice, if you scroll down real quick it looks like he's moving. 

Eggroll is a gorgeous sulcata, btw!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

mctlong said:


> Nice, if you scroll down real quick it looks like he's moving.
> 
> Eggroll is a gorgeous sulcata, btw!



Thanks! 'She' btw! And the bored part refers to the 105 + temps we've had for the past 2 weeks!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 2, 2012)

She looks great! How is Snowflake doing?


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice.

We've only been hitting the low to mid 90s everyday. So mild.... My herd is loving it.


----------



## clare n (Aug 2, 2012)

She is BEAUTIFUL.  I love the last picture.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 2, 2012)

Eggroll has a cute face! Love the yawns :3


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

cemmons12 said:


> She looks great! How is Snowflake doing?



I forgot to mention that Eggroll is now 2.5 years old, measures 10 inches and weighs 9 pounds!

Snowflake will be featured in her own gallery soon


----------



## tortadise (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice photos.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

Tom said:


> Nice.
> 
> We've only been hitting the low to mid 90s everyday. So mild.... My herd is loving it.



Geez! Talk about Club Med! I got two swamp coolers going...so it's about 75 in the house...but it's hitting 102 in the shade...121 at their favorite basking spot...and 156 on the concrete. They're only traversing the concrete where there's shade


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice shots!!!!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 2, 2012)

DeanS said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> > She looks great! How is Snowflake doing?
> ...


Cool, cant wait to see some new pic's of her, and the rest of the kid's also!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 2, 2012)

Man she's gorgeous! I'm jealous, I'm coming to steal her ok? haha kidding, I dont have the room for a sulcata, wish I did though!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 2, 2012)

SAY ...AWWWWWWWWWW Super nice!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 2, 2012)

He's so handsome.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> He's so handsome.



Again...SHE!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 2, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > He's so handsome.
> ...



Eggroll makes me think of a male 
I wont explain why.. 
She is beautiful


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

The mistake is natural! The numbers of female Ivories are few and far between! And, lucky me! I've got two!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 2, 2012)

so nice !!! i really love the colors of ivory sulcata 
Beautiful tort !!!


----------

